# new spoo puppy too small?



## Cheeto (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello !
I joined the forum a few months ago when trying to learn about Spoos and Spoo breeders. I actually was referred to one on my introduction thread and we just picked our puppy up yesterday. We had our first visit today Monday, June 26 and found out that she only weighs 3.9 pounds and seems extremely small to us. She seemed very small since yesterday but she is our first Spoo so we don't know what to think. The vet thought she was a tiny one and we said no she is not, then she said "oh she must be a mini poodle", and we were like "no, she is a standard". her face was of disbelief and i think some embarrassment for us. 

She also has diarrea and was tested for Parvo and a fecal test. Negative for the parvo but Vet said her tummy was unbalanced and dehydrated. She got some medicine and fluids at the vet's office and they sent her home with 3 different medicines and canned food. 

The Vet then told me she thinks the puppy is only 6 weeks old based on her molars and not the almost 9 weeks she is supposed to be. I am confused, if she is only 6 weeks then she would be closer to the right weight at 3.9 pounds. But then I don't understand because I have been in touch with the breeders since before she was born, so I'm confused as to where this new litter born 2 weeks after "our litter" is from, who are their parents? I have emailed the breeders to let them know what happened at the vet's office and for confirmation.
Since this forum has much more experience than me, what do you think about a 3.9 pound Standard at almost 9 weeks (this wednesday it will be 9 weeks)?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so sorry you are having these concerns about your new puppy. My previous Spoo, Iris, was a small adult spoo at just 37 lbs and 21" at the shoulder. I got her at 9 weeks and she was 10 lbs. it sounds as if the vet is correct in her estimation of age of your baby. In some states it is even illegal for breeders to send puppies younger than 8 weeks old home with their new family. I would have some concers about making sure that the pup is receiving proper nutrition in addition to proper hydration. Did the vet offer suggestions about this.

Also, were you able to see the Mom of this puppy with the babies? How big is she, as an adult? Did the breeder give you any vet information on this puppy before you got her? I got a vet certificate along with vaccination information and the name and info on the vet who examined my pup before I got her. She came last spring at 13 weeks and now weighs 44 lbs.

I am sure others will be chiming in here very soon to offer suggestions.

I do hope the breeder responds soon and can give you the information that you deserve. Please post pictures of your baby.....we love baby pictures.

Cathy

I did go back and look at your initial post......did you get her from Nancy at Bar None? She is a reputable breeder as far as I know and I am sure she will be getting back to you soon.

I keep thinking of more questions....have you weighed your pup on your own....any possibility that the Vet's scale was wrong and your baby weighs more than the vet thought.?

Here is a picture of my 16 lb pup on the day I got her...13 weeks old. Near her is a bookshelf with binders on it so you can get a perspective on her size. I realize she is 4 weeks older than a 9 week pup but it gives you something to compare for size.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Something does not sound right. My Cammie is a small standard, 35 pounds as an adult. She weighted 7 pounds at 10 weeks. 

Cammie had a litter of puppies. The smallest one in the litter ended up being about the same size as Cammie -- 35 pounds as an adult. Her weights as a puppy were:

3 weeks: 3.9 pounds
4 weeks: 4.7 pounds
5 weeks: 5.3 pounds
6 weeks: 6.0 pounds
7 weeks: 6.9 pounds
8 weeks: 8.4 pounds
9 weeks: 9.8 pounds

This was a litter of only 5 pups and the momma was extremely well fed (she was eating 3 pounds of meat a day at the height of her nursing). So the pups may have grown more quickly than pups in a bigger litter. But still, 3.9 pounds at 9 weeks does not sound good at all. Let us know what the breeder says. And I'd also be interested to know if you got the puppy from a reputable breeder. I really do not think that a reputable breeder should give you a 3.9 pound standard puppy without A LOT of explanation.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Both of my spoos were around 10 lbs. at 8 weeks. Maizie finished at 46 lbs. and I suspect Frosty will finish around 60 lbs. I hope your puppy is okay. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

We might be able to approximate your puppie's age if you post a good picture of his face. 6 weeks and 9 weeks look very different.


----------



## Cheeto (Apr 18, 2017)

*Here are pictures*



















I am not sure if this will work, it is my first time posting pictures.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/35169791830/in/shares-7nC2P4/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/35169791400/in/shares-7nC2P4/


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope everything turns out okay, but that sounds way small for an 8-9 week old spoo pup. Lily who is a petite girl weighed over 8 pounds at just over 7 weeks and Javelin weighed about 10-11 pounds at nine weeks.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She looks like she could be 8 weeks old to me. She is very pretty!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Did the breeder say anything about taking them to a vet before they went to their new homes? Something is very strange about the whole situation. Did you sign a contract and does it mention anything about guaranteeing the pup to be in good health if you take her to the vet within the first 72 hour or anything like that? Because the fact that the vet had to send her home with meds doesn't seem like a good sign. I hope everything turns out okay... Can't wait to hear the breeders response to all of this... Sounds like a very weird situation. So sad, especially since you came here for help and we're doing all the right things in searching for a good breeder!


----------



## Cheeto (Apr 18, 2017)

*update*

I did talk to one of the Breeders and she sounded extremely knowledgeable and helpful. She did explain that the puppy is technically not hers but her partner's but she would help in any way she could. Most of our dog's pedigree comes from her line and she assured me that the dog was most certainly a standard sized poodle and of a very good lineage. She said that her grandfather sometimes produced smaller than usual puppies a few times and she thinks it might be the same case for our puppy. She thinks it is like a late start and that the puppy should have not been release to me yet but that that was not her decision to make but her breeding partner's. We discussed feeding suggestions to get the puppy up in weight.

I did sign a contract that stated just that about the 72 hour visit to the vet and healthy. I was also told that she had just been wormed for 3 days prior to going "home" and that was the cause of the diarrhea. 

My daughter is very much in love with her, so I am really hoping this works out. We did weigh her ourselves before the vet visit and came up with 4 pounds, so 3.9 is pretty close. I was thinking about weighing her in my cooking scale and see what it said.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm sorry you are already troubled by your baby's health and I hope the explanation from the breeder is valid. She seems to have a good standing in the poodle world but I have to agree that your pup's size/age is concerning! Hope you update us on what happens......


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If you did get your poodle from Nancy and there are health problems, you have a clear, fair contract and recourse. Also you can verify the whelp date on your AKC registration forms. Buck came home at 8 lbs at 8 weeks, so your girl is very petite.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures. She looks very small to me, but she could be 8 weeks. I hope she gains weight rapidly.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Just to give you some more examples of a pup at a similar age: Wilson trotting across the floor at four weeks (photo by Jacknic), and then, again at eight weeks. For size perspective, the tolerant, adult Standard Poodle is 24'' and about 50 pounds. Wilson is an adult male 25'' and 45 pounds now. I, too think that your pup is small. I find it worrisome when you are dealing with another breeder's litter. Hopefully things will work out.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Who is the breeding partner (first name should be sufficient). 

That does seem pretty small for an 8 week old standard. I am attaching a photo of one of my puppies from last summer that was the smallest at 8 weeks.


----------



## lkristov (May 20, 2017)

How much did Petunia weight at 8 weeks?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheeto (Apr 18, 2017)

Petunia doesn't look that much bigger than our puppy. She actually looks the closest in size but still bigger of course. I weighed her yesterday and she is up to 4 pounds and 5 ounces. She is eating and doing all solid poo now. Yay. The co-breeder said she had just wormed her for 3 days right before I picked her up so maybe that with the stress of a new home; she lost a little weight on her already small frame making her under 4 pounds. I know that is still too small for a nine week old standard poodle but we will see what happens these next few weeks. The initial breeder I worked with has been excellent checking on her and giving me helpful advice on taking the best care of her since she is so small for her age right now. I am hopeful.
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I was just reading about stunted growth in puppies and it can be caused by a heavy load of round worm (which is really common in pups) or malnutrition, but when caught early enough growth will normalize and catch up....sometimes the pup will remain a little smaller for it's breed but most catch up unless permanent skeletal damage has been done from longtime malnutrition, which I really don't think is the case with your pup hopefully! Hope your beautiful baby catches up with your loving care!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't remember how much Petunia weighed at 8 weeks. I agree that Petunia doesn't look much bigger than your pup. She was a very petite little girl. She wound up flying in the cabin at around 12 weeks with no problems. Interestingly, she wasn't that small at birth, and all were very healthy. (All three of the girls were big fatties at birth, so I gave them cow names. The other two were Buttercup and Blossom, AKA Curlzilla). 

That's good that your girl has already gained some weight. I think she will be fine. She has a lovely looking head!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

One other thought: what meds did your vet prescribe? Metronidazole is not recommended for young puppies, but is sometimes prescribed anyway.


----------

